# Sigma PowerLED Black - review.



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

Sigma Powerled Black - the top product of one of the biggest European manufacturers SigmaSport.

Costs : 
130$ - lamp + handlebar mount
180$ - lamp, handlebar mount + Li-ion battery pack and charger

Claimed runtime (on 140g Li-Ion pack) : 
High : 3,5h 
Mid : 5,5h 
Low : 11 h










Sigma marketing specialists are selling you that&#8230; - for the most people it looks like "more than 600 lumens".  









But when you buy and try you will know that you have bought something like that&#8230;:eekster: 









There is enough glue on thread to make unscrewing the top cap almost impossible without damaging it - as you can see on the photos.

















































It looks that they use Microchip PIC12F675 - with maximal supply voltage 5.5V, that choice affects efficiency badly&#8230; 
And greed 1,5$ for U-bin SSC. :madmax:


```
V-in   I-In       P-In      V-led   I-led     P-led     Eff.
8,29V  0,146 mA  1,2103 W   2,61 V  0,272 mA  0,70992   58,65%
8,18V  0,345 mA  2,8221 W   2,98 V  0,638 mA  1,90124   67,36%
8,08V  0,493 mA  3,9834 W   3,26 V  0,913 mA  2,97638   74,71%
```


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Interesting ... it is helpful to compare the advertising beamshot to the other pictures .
Do you know voltage and capacity of the li-ion pack?
Thanks 
fab


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

It is 7,2V Li-Ion pack, capacity is unknown, but based on burn-time and current draw from pack it is about 2Ah.


----------



## Id_Login (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm thinking of using one or two of these lights, but I have a couple of other options which I'm considering, I would be interested in your feedback.

The other lights are this Scolo setup
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=174344

or using two fenix L2D Q5 lights with the orange peel reflector.

I don't know which setup would give be a good compromise ie; run time vs output vs cost.:madman:

The Sigma light have a 90 Lux output per light vs the other setups which produce around 200 Lumens per light. I think there is no direct comparison that can be made but I would be interested in your thoughts all the same.


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

If you are going to use external battery pack - take Scolo, for 2 of them you will pay the same as for the one PLB set.


----------



## super-fast (Sep 28, 2006)

But it is stupid they use 7.4V Li-ions packs, fresh from the charger the battery will be at 8.4V. But the maximum supply voltage of the AMC7135 driver is 6V, above 6V they simply become to hot and it is a matter of time before they will be broken. 4 NiMh cells in serie would be a far better solution. 
I would like to see what's inside a Karma. They are sold for €42 at Ebay germany. Buy 2 of them and build your own Li-ion pack. Add a strap of velcro to attach it to your stem and you have a good looking light for 120 euro.


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

Where the hell you are able to see here AMC7135: :???:


----------



## super-fast (Sep 28, 2006)

I was talking about the Scolo, they don't use a step-down driver but a lineair regulator (the AMC7135, 3 in parallel I guess).


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

super-fast said:


> I would like to see what's inside a Karma.


:cornut:


----------



## Snoopy81 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Sigma IION Pack voltage, 3.7V 2S*



Ausable said:


> Interesting ... it is helpful to compare the advertising beamshot to the other pictures .
> Do you know voltage and capacity of the li-ion pack?
> Thanks
> fab


*
Disassembling of Sigma IION accumulator pack.
*








































































Label on each element is too small 3.7V on each bank, so didn't do macro photo.

I think, that Sigma IION XL pack has series connection too, 3.7V each banks, 4 elements and the same protection against overcharging - 100%! See for yourself at photo, revision of scheme 1.0, its our protection is.
"I'm so sad and so sorry, Managers Sigma - you keep it a secret!"
HO-HO

Full spec. of each banks:
3,7V
ICR 18650A 2200 473170310788 (conditional 1-st bank)
ICR 18650A 2200 473170315293 (conditional 2-nd bank)


----------

